# how do i deal with this?



## D_Hemptress (Nov 15, 2012)

im not sure how i should go about removing the ooths....

is it ok to gentle take a straight razor too them to scrape them off?

any help appreciated! thank you


----------



## Mvalenz (Nov 15, 2012)

Make sure it is dry first. I usually let mine sit for a couple of days just to make sure. Then use the straight razor. It should pop right off.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 15, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Make sure it is dry first. I usually let mine sit for a couple of days just to make sure. Then use the straight razor. It should pop right off.


they have been there for about a week or two now. they are fully hard.

right now im keeping them outside, i figured ide bring them in after the holidays to hatch so ill have time and money to care for them.

thank you kindly


----------



## dlemmings (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah...I would probly bring in from outside. Use razor to remove then glue to lid of a deli cup..fabric lid best. I make a hole and plug with a spong stopperso I can funnel in some fruit flies after the mantis peooth hatches...there will be a lot of small mouths to feed. By the way welcome from Buena park


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 16, 2012)

As long as they are fully dry they are pretty easy to pop off. You can use a credit card to slide under them although I often find they peel off pretty easy just using my fingers.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's on a critter keeper - so it should pop right off. My critter keeper ooths always do. If it doesn't, do as the others said


----------



## Precarious (Nov 16, 2012)

I usually just grab them as close to the base as possible and wiggle until they come off. Be very careful if you use a razor. 1mm to high and you kill the ova.


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with Precarious and use the same method. Just pop it off slowly.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 16, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> Yeah...I would probly bring in from outside. Use razor to remove then glue to lid of a deli cup..fabric lid best. I make a hole and plug with a spong stopperso I can funnel in some fruit flies after the mantis peooth hatches...there will be a lot of small mouths to feed. By the way welcome from Buena park





Krissim Klaw said:


> As long as they are fully dry they are pretty easy to pop off. You can use a credit card to slide under them although I often find they peel off pretty easy just using my fingers.





WolfPuppy said:


> That's on a critter keeper - so it should pop right off. My critter keeper ooths always do. If it doesn't, do as the others said





Precarious said:


> I usually just grab them as close to the base as possible and wiggle until they come off. Be very careful if you use a razor. 1mm to high and you kill the ova.





Ntsees said:


> I agree with Precarious and use the same method. Just pop it off slowly.


Thanks for the feeback you guys, i guess ill give it a try wiggling it off first and see how that goes.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2012)

That is an easy one. Let it dry for at least a week and pop it off. If you start squishing it or some of the outer part (foam) starts tearing away stop. You can also slide a razor under it where it is flat.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 18, 2012)

ok everyone, i tried like you said to grab gently at the base ans wiggly it off slowly and the ooths would not budge. i tried a razor next but its so hard the it will barely cut. but i alo noticed that the ooths has kinda been weaved within the top of the critter carrier. making it imposible to use the razor cuz i dont want to destroy the ooth. if i were to just leave them in there would the babies be small enough to be able to escape the through the top? dos anyone have any other advise as to removing them. or is it fine just to leave them?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think the babies could fit through the top but it's possible. Could you maybe put the lid inside another container?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Nov 23, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> I don't think the babies could fit through the top but it's possible. Could you maybe put the lid inside another container?


thanks but i got them off awhile ago, and i have them incubating


----------

